# Kaufberatung: Wie gut ist der LG M2352D?



## Speedfreak (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte meinen 19" Benq F93GX aufs Altenteil schicken bzw. weitergeben. Ich lese jetzt schon eine ganze Weile hier im Forum, bin aber noch nicht 100% sicher. Ich benötige einen Allrounder. Da Ü30 und Familie komme ich leider nur noch wenig zum zocken. Wenn ich mal die Zeit finde, dann geht es genremäßig eigentlich quer Beet. (Action)Adventures und Rollenspiele liebe ich, allerdings fressen die auch viel Zeit. Ich spiele auch gern mal ein Rennspiel. Dabei spiele ich sowohl Arcade (NfS HP) als auch Sims (F1 2011). Zwischendurch zum Abreagieren darf es auch mal ein Shooter sein. Ihr seht also wirklich quer Beet.
Außerdem ziert seit neuestem ein Blueray Laufwerk meinen Rechner. Da im Wohnzimmer noch eine Röhre steht würde ich auch hier und da mal ein HD-Filmchen gucken wollen. Und dann kommt noch surfen hinzu. Hier sind aber schon gut 50% der Surfzeit vom Hannsi (Android Tab) übernommen worden.

Nun habe ich hier schon in einigen Threads gelesen. Besonders häufig wird ja der DELL U2312HM empfohlen. Für mich steht fest, es soll eine Monitor mit IPS-Panel werden. Gerade bei Film gucken fläze ich schon gern mal rum. Da ich noch nie einen IPS-Monitor live gesehen habe, habe ich vor dem IPS glitzern etwas Bammel. Jetzt habe ich irgendwo hier gelesen, dass einige auf das AH-IPS warten. Also habe ich ein bisschen gegooglet und habe Monitore mit AH-IPS Panel gefunden. Alle kommen von LG. Rein von den Daten würde mich der M2352D reizen. Leider konnte ich noch keine Tests finden. Der scheint doch sehr neu zu sein.

Hier nun meine Frage. Hat jemand von diesem Monitor schon mal in den Fingern gehabt bzw. konnte den Monitor sogar schon mal testen? Danke schon mal vorab.

Speedfreak


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. Juni 2012)

Nein aber bei sowas kann man ruhig mal blind kaufen, und bei nichtgefallen zurücksenden.

Vielleicht bist du es ja, der uns den Test dazu liefert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn kannst auch den LG IPS350P nehmen der wurde besser als der Dell bewertet und kostet schlappe ~170€!
Der hat durch sein S-IPS Panle sehr geringes Glitzern, der Dell hat nur E-IPS!


----------



## Speedfreak (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo hulkhardy1,

ich denke Du meinst den LG IPS235P. Den Du angegeben hast habe ich nicht gefunden. Ja den Test bei Prad habe ich gelesen. Der scheint nicht so schlecht zu sein. Das ist auch eine "echter" Computermonitor. Der M2352D hat auch noch einen Tuner. Den würde ich aber nicht nutzen. Der M2352D hat, lt. Homepage von LG, schon das neue AH-IPS Panel. Hach ich bin noch unschlüssig. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir den einfach und schicke ihn bei nicht gefallen zurück. Keine Ahnung. Ich werde noch mal drüber schlafen müssen.

Speedfreak


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2012)

Ja klar meinte den IPS235P, war ein schreib Fehler!
Also das Beste wäre wenn du dir zwei oder drei bestellst und der dir am besten gefällt behältst! Machen viele so, weil jeder Moni hat ne andere Farbwiedergabe und bei IPS Glitzern das verschieden stark ausgeprägt ist!
Ich hab den Vorgänger, nämlich den IPS235 also ohne "P" und bin, wenn man den Preis betrachtet mehr als zufrieden mit dem gebotenen!


----------



## Speedfreak (20. Juni 2012)

So ich habe noch mal drüber geschlafen. Ich werde den Vorschlag von hulkhardy umsetzen. Werde heute im Laufe des Tages den M2352D bestellen. Dann sollte ich zum WE das Teil haben und mal testen können. Bei Nichtgefallen geht er zurück und ich bestelle mal den IPS235P.
Noch eine Frage: Könnte ihr Tools empfehlen um das Teil zu testen? Ich weiß das es Korona-Bildung, Schlieren und so etwas gibt, denke aber das ich das an meinem FP93G X noch nicht gesehen habe. Wird mir so etwas auffallen? Danke schon mal vorab.

Speedfreak


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. Juni 2012)

Der LG sieht wirklich interessant aus, bin mal auf deinen Test gespannt 

Wenn der positiv ausfällt, weiß ich was ich mir zu Weihnachten schenke

Ist das hier eig. der gleiche Monitor nur als 27 zoll? Notebooksektor - LG M2752D-PZ 68,58cm 27Z TFT LCD LED MonitorTV IPS FullHD 4:3 16 M2752D-PZ

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Speedfreak (20. Juni 2012)

So der M2352D wurde heute bestellt. Ich bin mal gespannt. 
@Bärenmarke
Schau mal direkt bei LG. Aber soweit ich das gelesen habe handelt es sich um das gleiche Panel halt nur in 27 Zoll.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Juni 2012)

Gemacht, danke ist der selbe nur in 27 Zoll 

Bin mal auf deinen Test gespannt

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Speedfreak (21. Juni 2012)

So habe gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Sollte morgen also da sein.
Bitte erwartet keinen ausführlichen Test von mir. Dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung und die Zeit. Ich werde Euch aber meine Eindrücke mitteilen. Vielleicht kann die PCGH ja dem Teil mal genauer auf den Puls fühlen.

Also vielleicht weiß ich am WE schon etwas mehr.

Speedfreak


----------



## Speedfreak (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist Versuch Nummer 2. Den ersten Post wollte er nicht hoch laden und er ist im Nirwana verschwunden. Toll. Aber wie sagt man so schön, beim zweiten Mal geht es schneller 

*Das Unboxing:*


Alles war ordentlich verpackt
Leider war nur ein VGA-Kabel      dabei, so musste ich noch einmal losfahren und mir ein HDMI-Kabel      besorgen.
DVI-Anschluss ist keiner      vorhanden
Ein mattes Panel à sehr gut
Der Rahmen ist leider      Klavierlackoptik. Wenn der Rahmen ähnlich matt wäre, wie Teile des Hecks      wäre das sicher besser.
USB-Eingang an der linken Seite      des Monitors zur Wiedergabe von Multimediainhalten (noch nicht getestet)
 
*Der Zusammenbau und die Ergonomie:*


… ging schnell von Statten
Fuß zusammenstecken, Panel      aufstecken, fertig
Allerdings macht der Fuß keinen      stabielen Eindruck. Einmal das Panel oben angetippt, schwingt es ganz      schön und auch lange nach
Das Panel kann geneigt werden      (zwischen -5° und +20°, sagt jedenfalls die Anleitung)
Pivotfunktion oder      Höhenverstellbarer Fuß --> Fehlanzeige
 
*Die Inbetriebnahme:*


Beim Einschalten wird erst      einmal der Antenneneingang abgefragt (ist wohl eher doch ein TV als ein      Computermonitor)
Das OSD ist recht umfangreich,      ich habe mich aber nicht lange damit befasst- Es gibt einige Presets wie,      Standard, Film oder Spiele. Dazu ist ein Assistent zur Einstellung des      Bildes vorhanden. Ich zweifle aber noch an der Sinnhaftigkeit.
Eigentlich wollte ich den      Monitor schon gleich wieder zurückschicken, da das Bild den Monitor nicht      zu 100% ausfüllte und die Schrift sehr verwaschen aussah. Die Info zeigt      mir aber die richtige Auflösung an. Im OSD fand ich keine      Korrekturmöglichkeit, also habe ich noch einmal den Treiber durchwühlt und      bin fündig geworden. In einer Einstellung zur Bildposition war ein      10%-iger Underscan eingestellt. Nach dem ich das korrigiert hatte, füllte      das Bild den Monitor vollständig aus und die Schrift war gestochen scharf.
Die Helligkeitsverteilung ist      nicht der Reißer. Sie ist aber nicht schlechter, als am alten Monitor. Ich      hatte das Gefühl, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung unten rechts am hellsten      war.
Die Blickwinkel sind schon      deutlich besser als beim alten Monitor. Die Farben bleiben unverfälscht,      allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim Blick von oben, das Bild etwas      milchig wird. Die Farben bleiben aber wie sie sind, d.h. blau ist immer      noch blau, allerdings wie hinter leicht milchigem Glas.
IPS-Glitzern? Ich kann Euch      nicht sagen, ob der Monitor so etwas hat. Ich habe keine      Absonderlichkeiten im Vergleich zu meinem alten Monitor gesehen.
Ansonsten kann ich mich erst      einmal nicht beschweren.
 
*Der Spieletest:*


Ich habe folgende Spiele      getestet: Mirrors Edge, Borderlands, F1 2011, TES IV: Oblivion
Insgesamt bin ich mit der      Performance zufrieden. Ich habe bei allen Spielen V-Sync eingeschaltet, da      das Tearing ohne eingeschaltetes V-Sync recht heftig war. Aus meiner Sicht      sind die Spiele alle spielbar, wenngleich ich schon Unterschiede zum alten      Benq FP93G X erkennen konnte. Nur weiß ich leider nicht ob es Schlieren      sind, die zu sehen waren. Wie gesagt ich habe mit so etwas sehr wenig      Erfahrung. Auf dem Benq war ich immer zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich dort      auch immer nur in 1280x1024 gespielt. Dafür hat meine HD5770 Hawk immer      gereicht. Ich denke also eher, dass meine Graka etwas schwach ich für      1920x1080 in den gewählten Grafikeinstellungen und ich eher Ruckler      gesehen habe. Ich werde den Test zum Ende der Woche noch einmal mit Fraps      analysieren. Dann werde ich ja sehen, ob und wie sehr die FPS einbrechen.
 

Hier meine Beobachtungen bei:
*Mirrors Edge:* Nach einschalten von V-Sync habe ich den Test-Parcours       am Anfang des Spiels gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach gab es keine       Unterschiede zum Benq. Für mich war es okay.
*Borderlands:* Meiner Meinung nach war hier ein Unterschied zum Benq       zu sehen. Wie gesagt, denke ich aber eher, dass das Bild unruhiger wurde       das die FPS mehr einbrechen. Ich werde dem aber noch einmal nachgehen.
*F1 2011:* Lies sich im Time Attack Mode sehr gut spielen. Unterschiede       konnte ich zum Benq nicht ausmachen. Im integrierten Benchmark sah das       schon etwas anderes aus. Auch hier denke ich, dass meine Graka zu schwach       war. Auch hier werde ich den Benchmark noch einmal auf beiden Monitoren       laufen lassen. 
*Oblivion:* Auch hier hatte ich das Gefühl das die Bewegungen       unruhiger waren. Und auch hier denke ich, dass die Leistung meiner Graka,       dafür verantwortlich ist.

 
*Mein erstes Fazit:*


Ich werde den Monitor wohl      behalten, da ich mit der Bildqualität sehr zufrieden bin. Es geht sicher      besser, aber in Anbetracht des Preises geht das sicher in Ordnung. Der wackelige      Fuß stört mich nicht, da der M2352D an der Wand hängen wird. Wer mehr      Office-Anwendungen macht wird allerdings mit dem IPS235P sicher      glücklicher. Ob der Monitor doch noch zurück geht wird das kommende WE      entscheiden. Da werde ich die Spiele noch einmal mit Fraps bezüglich FPS      analysieren. Wenn das Bild mit kleinen Grafikeinstellungen nicht mehr so      hakelt, dann werde ich den Monitor auf jeden Fall behalten. Ich melde mich      dann noch einmal.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand      diesen Monitor und kann seine Erfahrungen hier posten. Da kommen bestimmt      noch andere interessante Infos zusammen. Vielleicht kann sich die PCGH den      Monitor auch mal zum Test vornehmen.
 
Ihr hört von mir
Speedfreak


----------



## Speedfreak (3. Juli 2012)

So Leute,

ich habe am Wochenende noch ein bisschen rumprobiert. Also bei dem Monitor sieht man Schlieren. Mir fällt das aber nur auf wenn ich mich wirklich darauf konzentriere. Mir ist es besonders bei Oblivion aufgefallen, wenn man sich dreht bzw. die Maus schnell hin und her wackelt. Gestern habe ich noch einmal ein halbstündiges Rennen mit F1 2011 gefahren. Hier ist mir nichts Negatives aufgefallen.

Fazit: Ich behalte den Monitor vorerst. Das Bild ist gestochen scharf, die Blickwinkel Klasse, ich sehe das Teil als guten Allrounder. Habe mir noch ein paar Blu-Rays bestellt und teste damit noch einmal. Melde mich dann noch mal, wie das Bild da aussieht.
BTW: Habe seit Sonnabend die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH. Dort wurden auch 23/24" Monitore getestet. Testsieger war der LG IPS234V. PCGH hat auch dort Schlieren festgestellt den Monitor aber als voll spieletauglich eingestuft. Also vielleicht testet die PCGH ja auch noch mal den M2352D.

Für Fragen stehe ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.

Bis dann,

Speedfreak


----------



## safimen (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Speedfreak, vielen dank für dein Bericht, ich möchte auch so einen Monitor kaufen aber die 27 version LG-M2752D, wie macht sich dein Monitor als TV, wie ist da die Bildqualität? ich bin da nicht so ganz überzeugt vor allem vom schlieren beim spielen, was du erwähnt hast. hast du eine ps3 dran angeschlossen?


----------



## Speedfreak (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine weitere Info zum M2352D. Ich habe am WE mal eine DVB-T Antenne an den Tuner angeschlossen. Die Bildqualität ist .... naja. Also die SD-Auflösung sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Das Bild sieht verschwommen aus. Teilweise bilden sich die berühmten Artefakte. Zum Ausweichen ist das mal okay, aber sicher nix auf Dauer.
Im Moment zocke ich, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, Batman: AC. Da kann ich nix sagen. Für mich sieht das gut aus. Keine Schlieren, alles fein.

Speedfreak


----------



## bajo (18. Juli 2012)

hallo runde
bin neu und möchte sagen das ich ösi bin.
zum monitor.mit dem ci+ modul von upc wien zeigt er beim einschalten artefakte auf den sd sendern die nach ca.20 minuten besser werden.hat damit jemand erfahrung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2012)

Hi und Willkommen!

Wenn es Artefakte gibt ist wohl der Empfang nicht so gut. Nimm einen Verstärker, kostet bei MM oder Saturn so ca 30€.


----------



## bajo (19. Juli 2012)

danke für die antwort.
ich sehe das nicht ganz so,da die störungen nur beim einschalten sind,und dann verschwinden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2012)

Klingt merkwürdig als müsste die Elektronik erst warm werden um zu funktionieren. Das ist dann nicht normal und ich würde ihn in die RMA geben!


----------



## bajo (20. Juli 2012)

bin auch deiner meinung.werde ihn heute beim saturn umtauschen.


----------



## bajo (20. Juli 2012)

werft euren lg weg und kauft euch einen samsung,alle probleme vergessen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinen beiden LGs ganz glücklich, LG E2770V, LG IPS235V!!!


----------

